# Dresses For The AG & Maplelea 18 in dolls



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi folks, I tried posting the pictures of the dolls dresses, but not certain if I was successful or not. If the pictures show twice forgive me. LOL Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They're all beautiful.


----------



## KnittingSunshine (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE them all!! fantastic job


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I love them, great job.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I love these! Where do you find so many cute patterns? And what do you do in your spare time? LOL


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, I never go anywhere without my knitting. I have been hooked on knitting for the past 4 years. I have been knitting since I was 8 years old. My youngest daughter would look through a knitting book and say to me, "Oh Mom, would you please make this sweater for me to wear on the week end. LOL I didn't knit so much when the children were at home as I worked full time outside the home. I always seemed to have something on the needles for one of my children, but becasue of other things going on in my life, the time wasn't there for my knitting like it is today. Then there was housework etc. now that I am semi retired I always have a project on the go. The colours and texture of the yarns today are so pretty they are hard to resist. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

The cute patterns I find in knitting books I have had for a while, if you ever want a copy please ask. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## carolyn28562 (May 6, 2011)

The AG clothes are great. I'd love the patterns if you have time to send them.


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

Hi..would love the pattens for th doll clothes if possible...my e-mail address is: ...i make the clothes for my granddaughter and nine of her ballet class friends...so i have adopted nine more granddaughters....lol.thanks


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

They are gorgeeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love the patterns too


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi..would love the pattens for the doll clothes if possible...my e-mail address is: 
thanks in advance
Kathy


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the AG dress - please send pattern to Thank you so much for your consideration and Happy Knitting!


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

Those doll outfits are so cute, but they look so tiny. About how much yarn are you using, say for the skirt?


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

They are beautiful! Great job!!!


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

I would also love a copy of the patterns. They are beautiful--love the little skirt and the lace edge.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

me too me too love them all esp the mauve one pls send them to me at [email protected] if posible thanks very much in advance.


----------



## bcole (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Would love to knit for granddaughter, would you share patterns? Thanks so very much.


----------



## Lynaire1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great work you do I would love first pattern with the hat please


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

they are lovely i wouls also love the patterns as i make for my grandkids thanks again and happy knitting


----------



## debbiex4 (Jan 25, 2011)

they are all gorgeous outfits. i would love the patterns for my grand daughters doll. Could you please share?

thanks 

debbie


----------



## Teri Phillips (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the outfits. Can't seem to find nice patterns for AG dolls. If you would care to share. Thank you


----------



## purplefairy38 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello Dorothy,
I'm new to the group and have been admiring your AG wardrobe...also would appreciate if you could email patterns my way.... I'm just getting back into knitting after about 20 years...so am learning lots from the group....Thanks in advance,
Carolyn from Ohio


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Such beautiful work!!! Would love the patterns, please!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Go to ravelry and join up if you havent already just go to free and you'll find all kinds of free AG doll patterns really nice for absolutely nothing!


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

They are sooooo cute I am so addicted to dolls! :thumbup:


----------



## purplefairy38 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is another pattern for a little girl and her doll

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/AmericanGirlCardigans.pdf


----------



## GrandmaCindy (Apr 7, 2011)

I also would love the patterns! Your work is wonderful and yes you do learn from this group. Been knitting for LOTS of years and learn something new each day. It is so great to have others share experience and work with the group. Take care and have a wonderful day. GC


----------



## liz674 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. May I please have the pattern too?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very cute and nicely done!


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would also love the patterns, your work is gorgeous!!! m


----------



## vicki in texas (Jun 21, 2011)

Those dresses are beautiful. I'm new to this website but I'm definitely hooked. Please send those patterns to [email protected] I will take care of them and will definitely use them. I'm new to AG clothes as I have granddaughters who love the dolls. Thank you for beautiful knitting patterns.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty! I would love the patterns also. Thanks Jeanne


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

What beautiful work. I should get off the computer and get to work!


----------



## grady (Apr 27, 2011)

These are the prettiest AG patterns I have seen. You did a great job...perfect stitches....beautiful colors.

I would like the patterns, also, for my three great granddaughters.



Many thanks.....keep on knitting !!

Grady


----------



## GaGa (May 10, 2011)

Would love your patterns. I'm always looking for AG doll stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Newbee1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Morning Dorothy,

The doll clothes are beautiful..if you wouldn't mind sending copies, I would love to have some patterns for doll clothes.


If you have others you would like to include I'd love to have them as well.

Happy Knitting.
Deb


----------



## Terri58 (Jan 24, 2011)

The doll clothes are absolutely wonderful I also would like copies of the patterns. I can always find a doll for them as my house has 6 AG dolls. Thank you I can not wait to get started.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

really, really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## carol flynn (Feb 7, 2011)

I also would love the patterns. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## CurleyQ (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out straw.com
It's the site for Crystal Palace yarns. There doesn't seem to be a dedicated section for 18" dolls but all the patterns are free and labelled so well that finding the doll clothes patterns is a cinch.


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Georgethefifth
Please could you e-mail me the patterns.

I have been looking for doll clothes patterns for the Toddler group dolls at church.
Thank you
knit1purl1 (aka Joyce)


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

oh my gosh these are just beautiful love them all, where did you find the patterns


----------



## lizdaby (May 4, 2011)

The doll clothes are so cute and beautifully knit. I'd love to knit them for my granddaughter.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

would love to have them-


----------



## bkfauer (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love to have any AG patterns you are willing to share. Your work is beautiful.

Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dorothy, you've done it again. especially You are going to be overrun with requests. What adorable clothes. They are just fabulous. I LOVE the purple lavender dress and hat and the robe and slippers are just too cute. Great knitting!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## krittermaker (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful ---please, please add me to your sending list. 
Thank you Thank you


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!Would love the patterns as well please! email addie is -
Have just managed to find an 18inch doll - in Dundee of all places! Now starting on clothes for her!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

The little robe and slippers are so adorable I'm tempted to try them and my DGD doesn't even like AG dolls.


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL Dorothy,
Yes, I would also love the patterns, especially the bathrobe and
dresses for my granddauthter's AG doll. Kindly email patterns to
VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.
Patricia


----------



## JoanieKM (Mar 17, 2011)

I love AG doll dresses, but this is the best yet. Love the AG dress - would you please send pattern to I"m not sure how long it will take me, but I'm going to try. Thank you so much for your consideration and Happy Knitting!


----------



## knittingoma (May 8, 2011)

I love all the AG clothing everyone shares on the site. So many beautiful things so little time. I would love any patterns you are willing to share. 

What a wonderful group of Knitter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2325246/20_free_knitting_patterns_for_doll.html?cat=24....here is some free patterns for the agd....


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=Ah.j9zURHsZkFGTWlw3vzPhhk70X?p=free+knitting+patterns+for+18%22+dolls&fr=ush-mail .......check out this page for other doll clothes...


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

All beautifully Knitted I love them.


----------



## pattybucca (Jun 21, 2011)

the outfits are beautiful. great job. where can I get a pattern.


----------



## pattybucca (Jun 21, 2011)

could i have the patterns also, your work is beautiful.


----------



## jtolds (Mar 27, 2011)

Please, I would love a copy of your doll patterns.

Thank you,


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Loves to Knit, the skirt is actually a poncho. Maybe 20 - 25 grams. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## mary phelps (May 7, 2011)

Dorothy your knitted AMG doll clothes are just beautiful and I would love to have the patterns. The colors are also
very pretty. Good choice. Thanks


----------



## Patricia7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi..Love your work. Please may I have a copy of your patterns? My e-mail address is [email protected] Thank you for sharing.


----------



## prsivils (Jun 21, 2011)

These dresses are beautiful - please send patterns to


----------



## red911pj (Apr 30, 2011)

I absolutely love your work and would love to have a copy of your patterns.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

How cute


----------



## Belinda 63 (May 25, 2011)

Really beautiful!! I am trying to dress a 22" doll. Am sure these patterns could be adapted. Looks like lots want the patterns. Could you ad me to the list please? . Cheers


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> The cute patterns I find in knitting books I have had for a while, if you ever want a copy please ask. Blessings, Dorothy


I would love the patterns shown also if you would be so kind?


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Dorothy, I would love patterns,


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I too would love a copy of these. They will make my little gr. daughters very happy! [email protected]


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

hii u are such a great knitter i love AG cloths trying to knit some for my great-grandaughter would love the patterens ty in advance Bam


----------



## Memere3 (May 10, 2011)

Oh these are just wonderful. I am semi retired too. would love the patterns.

Thank you so much


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm knitting AG clothes for my great nieces and would love to have your patterns. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The dress is really stylish and lovely. I like the hemline trim on the dark turquoise skirt. I've seen the bathrobe pattern on the Internet - you did a terrific job on all the outfits.


----------



## Knittingbythesea (May 19, 2011)

Awesome work! I would love the patterns for doll dresses.
That bathrobe and slippers is adorable.


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

These are the prettiest knitted American girl clothes I've seen. I would love to have the patterns. Thank you very much. Sandy


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

These are the prettiest knitted American girl clothes I've seen. I would love to have the patterns. Thank you very much. Sandy
[email protected]


----------



## barnon57 (Feb 7, 2011)

These are very pretty I have been knitting for my granddaughter and woul love the patterns Bev


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Iwould also Love to have the patterns if you could send them to me 
I would Really appreciate them THANKS Jean


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to have the AG patterns also. My email address is: Thank you so much.

Your doll clothes are darling and you did such a nice job on them

Joene


----------



## sewbusygrandma (Mar 24, 2011)

These are just beautiful. Would love to have the patterns to make for my grandchildren. Thanks.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

PRECIOUS INDEED!!!


----------



## delbarton (Jun 22, 2011)

I adore the patterns and your work is exceptional. I too would like the patterns if you do not mind sharing. My granddaughter and I have AG and we play dolls to spend some time together. She loves it.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

lady fingers just love that pic of the doll with pink outfit on-Carol-


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

dorothy; love all of your work and if you are sharing please put me on the list -


----------



## westies (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow - love the doll clothes. Would love the patterns! Am making clothes for my granddaughters. 
Thanks!
westies


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

They are all lovely, well done


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Please send me the Am Girl doll clothes patterns. My email address is


My granddaughter is 6 years old and these doll clothes are quick projects that I'm sure I can find the time to finish.


----------



## llkine (Jun 22, 2011)

Really love your AG outfits. I am new to this site and have been knitting for a long time. Would love to receive the patterns for the outfits if available.


Thanks!


----------



## therese (Feb 18, 2011)

These are beautiful! I would also like a copy of the patterns


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

I would love the A G patterns. They are so great! I cant get enough Thank you


----------



## nkrumme (May 7, 2011)

I also would like all the patterns They are very nice. Knitting is addictive.


----------



## sugarcookie (Jun 6, 2011)

georgethefifth... I love the purple dress and hat... I would love the pattern for it...if and when you have time.....I just purchased a springfield 18in doll for my granddaughter...so I have started collecting pattern for it... I would gladly send you some in return if you like... keep up the great work.. they are just beautiful....
cookie


----------



## charlee33 (May 5, 2011)

i would also love the patterns, thankyou very much.


----------



## charlee33 (May 5, 2011)

i would love the patterns also, thanks,


----------



## meferri (May 6, 2011)

Beaatiful. I'd love that patterns to make for my grandaughter Thanks


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

Thank you soo much - you have been overwhelmed with requests - thankyou for sending the patterns! Karen


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I love to share my patterns. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Lynaire1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns you are a neat knitter.
Lynaire


----------



## patjane (May 14, 2011)

I would love a copy of the patterns for these as I have four young grandaughters and they are now beginning to ask for clothes for their dolls. 
Thanks
e


----------



## Terri58 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have the copies of the patterns been sent out yet as I have not gotten mine.I can't wait to get started knitting some of your patterns, they were amazing to me. Thanks again. Terri


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I relly like the outfits. If you are sharing the patterns, could you add me to the list?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Dorothy,

These are all too cute for words. You do beautiful work!!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

if you could resend to---thank you with love


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

I got the patterns. Thank you so much. I hope to start working on the dress this weekend. I'll post a picture if someone shows me how when I'm done. That won't be for awhile though.


----------



## Adaline (Jun 13, 2011)

Love purple dress. Any chance that I could get the pattern.


----------



## kikipoo (May 22, 2011)

Those were adorable, and, I, too, would really appreciate it if you could email the directions to me....my four granddaughters each have the American Girl dolls and I'm always looking for new things to knit/crochet for them....thank you in advance!


----------



## nkrumme (May 7, 2011)

I only got the patterns for the robe and slippers. Do I have to get the others from a different source?


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

I still have not got the patterns,


----------



## knittingoma (May 8, 2011)

I am starting to knit doll clothes for my new grand daughter. Whe lives in Texas so knitting for a doll seems a better bet. 

I love what you have made. I would like to make them as well. 

What a generous knitting group!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adaline (Jun 13, 2011)

Many thanks,

Phyllis


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi: I am new to the group and even though I belong to lots of groups they are not in this format. I really like the lavender dress and beret for the 18" Maplelea doll as well as the other outfits pictured. I see that there are lots of people who would like the pattern, myself included. Is it against the rules to post the pattern to the group or do you have to send them only to those who ask?? Seems like it would save time to just post them or the links. Anyhow I would love the patterns or links and will try to figure this all out. Jeanne


----------



## shirleyal (May 10, 2011)

I wouldlike shirleyuld love the pattern e-mail is thanks shirley


----------



## kikipoo (May 22, 2011)

I haven't yet gotten any of the patterns I asked for...sob.....maybe I'm doing something wrong or not looking in the right place......and with my summer free, I really want to get going and make more for my 4 granddaughters AG dolls......


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Wow it is so cute!!!


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

I would also love to have the patternsend thank you they are so pretty


----------



## flavin (Jul 10, 2011)

May I please get the patterns also.
My email address is: [email protected]
Beautiful patterns


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

If you go to [email protected], you will contact Elaine Baker who designs knitted clothes for the 18" dolls. Her designs are beautiful and she shares with who ever would like to know how to make her designs. In fact, if you put Ladyfingers into a search above you can see the clothes she makes. If you email her ask for Handouts 1, 2 and 3. She will send them to you.


----------



## icoetzer (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there can I also get copies of these patterns, they are beautiful.
Thank You
Ivy


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Would love to have the patterns also they are beautiful and my children would love to have them also thank you so much you are so wonderful for sharing your work send to [email protected]
Thanks again


----------



## icoetzer (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi so beautiful would also love to have copies of these my email is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

As always your work is just beautiful. Always enjoy seeing your projects. Hugs Sarah


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, would like to have the patterns. My email is:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## knittingoma (May 8, 2011)

Love your work. Would love to make some doll clothes for my granddaughter. I'd love to have the patterns. My email is [email protected]

What a great group of talented, sharing people!!!!!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi to all of you who requested a copy of my AG & Maplelea patterns. I don't know if you all are aware of the discussions about sharing (or not being allowed to share) our patterns. While I am willing & would be honoured to share with you all, I can not. Apparently it is illegal for me to do so. Forgive me for not being able to share with you as I have done in the past. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## knittingoma (May 8, 2011)

Totally understand. Designing a pattern is a time consuming affair and should be treated with the respect it deserves. I love when people share where their patterns come from so I can buy them if need be.

Thanks for sharing your beautiful work


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to have your pattern for the AG dress. Thanks, Viv [email protected]


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I would love to have your pattern for the AG dress. Thanks, Viv [email protected]


Hi Viv, if you would just scroll up you will find a reply to other persons who requested my patterns. I do apologize, but it is out of my control. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Are these patterns you designed yourself or from magazines? I would be willing to pay if them if you designed them yourself.


----------



## Newbee1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi There,

I thought the whole idea of this forum was to share patterns, ideas, tips etc. Maybe if you explained why it's illegal for you to share, it would help. The only reason I can think of the term illegal to share, would be if those patterns were copywrited or pattented and belonged to someone else, and being shared without permission.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

That is what I thought. Check out Raverly. There are lots of free pattern on it that are designed my the member. Also ones to pay for at very low prices.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Newbee1 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I thought the whole idea of this forum was to share patterns, ideas, tips etc. Maybe if you explained why it's illegal for you to share, it would help. The only reason I can think of the term illegal to share, would be if those patterns were copywrited or pattented and belonged to someone else, and being shared without permission.


Hi, to share ideas, tips, sites etc is great. It is when we share copyrights, that is when the problem starts. Try to go back approximately 6- 7 weeks ago and find the thread about sharing patterns, you will understand what I mean. i loved sharing my patterns, even some that are 40+ years old. I was straighted out & I will never do that again. It makes me sad not to share as that is my nature. Forgive me it is out of my control. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> That is what I thought. Check out Raverly. There are lots of free pattern on it that are designed my the member. Also ones to pay for at very low prices.


A site was recommended by a lady a few days ago, I checked it out & was amazed. Free patterns galore. Type in Drops design. I know you will be very pleased. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Newbee1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm already a member of Ravelry and they also have talented designers and members who share their patterns. Some for free, others to purchase. Enough you keep you knitting for a while.

Am I wrong about this forum....can we or can we not share our patterns? Does any one know the answer?


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful, you have such a talent. Love the colors too. Hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

You cannot share a pattern that has a copyright or one that you paid for. If it is your pattern, you can share it, if you want to.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> You cannot share a pattern that has a copyright or one that you paid for. If it is your pattern, you can share it, if you want to.


Thank you very much, it isn't that I don't want to share, I just can't. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> The cute patterns I find in knitting books I have had for a while, if you ever want a copy please ask. Blessings, Dorothy


Hi I love your patterns for AG doll could you send me any of them many thanks Agnes


----------



## beesquared (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, I adore the dress. The matching beret is divine. Awesome job


----------



## icoetzer (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi they are gorgeous could I also have copies.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi,
I have been looking at the knitted outfits for the AG dolls under search and ran across your beautiful purple dress. I would like a copy of whatever patterns you have, please. I have made a few AG dresses, but would like to make more. 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I tried posting the pictures of the dolls dresses, but not certain if I was successful or not. If the pictures show twice forgive me. LOL Blessings, Dorothy


I am trying to post pictures that I first posted in 2011. I hope I am doing it the right way.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all very pretty and beautifully made. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

georgethefifth said:


> Hi folks, I tried posting the pictures of the dolls dresses, but not certain if I was successful or not. If the pictures show twice forgive me. LOL Blessings, Dorothy


Very pretty doll outfits


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I would love the patterns too. I knit dolls clothes for my class of special needs children. It is a never-ending task to come up with different outfits and keep the dolls clothed (they are not the most gentle of children!!).


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The purple dress on Page 1 is awesome! I think it is from a commercial pattern, so the member/knitter cannot share it with us. Bummer! 

If you are looking for patterns for doll clothes for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and/or the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll - there are posted here on this KP Forum, by "Ladyfingers".

Go to the top of the "main" page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", and scroll down 3-4 items. Click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this......scroll down through the LONG list looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She is a member here who adds a PDF Download button for each pattern. Daeanarah also decided to put all patterns by "Ladyfingers" here in one location for easy access by knitters.

Daeanarah lists - in the middle of the page - the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## boisvert (Oct 13, 2016)

Love these pattern would love to have pattern on the cute lavender dress thank you


----------



## boisvert (Oct 13, 2016)

Would love the knitting pattern I just love it thanks


----------



## 56dayle (Jan 20, 2016)

I would love a copy of those patterns my email address is [email protected]


----------



## 56dayle (Jan 20, 2016)

I too would like those pattrrns my email address is [email protected] thank you in advance


----------



## denise07 (Nov 14, 2017)

Beautiful work I would love to have the pattern for the dress and hat thanks in advance my email is [email protected]


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Sending a pm


----------

